# A Little Nodak Outdoors Hatemail - Thought I'd Share



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I get these often but today I feel like sharing...enjoy. 

Steven
lastname = Fry
comment = Hi I am a thirteen year old male, I am also vegiterian. I am appauled
about what you have on your site. I think killing for food isn't nessesary. You can
get all the nutrients from other foods than from animals but hunting for fun?? thats
just unbelivable how would you feel if you were just walking down the sidewalk in
your town and a bear was hiding around a corner sniping you and other people out and
just hanging your head on the inside of their den as a trophie! I dont care how
harsh this sounds but you should all just be shot and left there to rot on your
front lawn and be eaten up by rats and flies. I heard quite a few disqusting things
in my life but this has got to be one of the worst. I hope you all die
submit_by = [email protected]


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

what a weenie


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Email sent... 
*Update* email addy is no good...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

ROTFL. :lol:

Great mid-week humor, thanks Huey.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Is that a threat? Im scared now, Im calling CNN


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> how would you feel if you were just walking down the sidewalk in
> your town and a bear was hiding around a corner sniping you and other people out


This happened to me just the other day, but luckily I had my side arm, and dropped him before he could snipe me. Man he tasted good!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

darn i tried sending a e-mail and it didn't go. :roll:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:lol: 13 years old and he's already walkin the bunny huggin trail, that really is too bad. He's on course to lead a very frustrating life.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

One thing most of the veggie crowd seems to forget is that all living organisms are "cell" based organisms. The cells that make up a plant are not altogether that much different than one from the Animal Kingdom.

http://sun.menloschool.org/~cweaver/cells/

The cabbage head crowd seems to think killing living things is bad for any reason. The plants they eat were once alive prior to some vermin harvesting them for their consumption. (not a slam against farmers  )

Maybe they should eat a rock!!! 

Bob


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I suspect that was not a thirteen year old that sent the email.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Pretty big statements from a kid w/ the nutz the size of bb's. :lol: 
It could be any loser of any age and I hope he gets a wake-up call someday.

You should share a few more of these, they're interesting. :wink:


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't think that was a 13 year old either. A$$ hole


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I will guarantee you whoever sent it is a ***!!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

He's cruisin' for a Nodak blanket party bruisin'! :lol:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I for one never write comments to them on their sites or go out of my way to bug them, I know I'll never agree with these people and thats fine, free country, we can all live our own way and be happy but why would someone go out of their way to try and pick a fight, regardless of their age. Young or old that person still has some growing up to do.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Probably some 40 year old pedophile sending hate E-Mail while he is taking a break from talking to 12 year old girls on MSN.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

I dont care how old he is what a TARD who would want to eat vegtables instead of nice tasty meat.. taste even better when you when you fine some shot.... or you blew the sucker from long ways or just cant belive how stupid he was to get so close.....

Proof that it was not a 13 year old........

I for one am 15 and i no for sure some 13 year old kid is gunna want to eat vegatables..... its vegtables there gross....


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

jgat said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > how would you feel if you were just walking down the sidewalk in
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: lol, yeah, i enjoy it when bears try to "snipe" me when i am walking down the street. luckily their paws make it difficult for them to aim accurately.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Holy crap Trip, I was beginning to think that bear did snipe you off. It's been awhile and these spring breaks we've been on every other week are getting very monotonous. :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

GOOD HUMOR...

LOSER


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

all i can say is wow


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

SO he is for killing humans and not animals?


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

It's hard to take someone seriously when they claim to be a strict vegetarian, yet can't even spell the word correctly


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

angus -

C'mon, he's just not enlightened in 4th grade english as he is in the food chain. :lol:

Sounds like he needs an education fromBOVINE UNIVERSITY!!!


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

Nick, that is CLASSIC...I don't care who you are, that's some funny stuff right there.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Heh, yeah. Troy McClure, Phil Hartman, RIP.

My favorite part is the "food chain map" and the shark eating the gorilla.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

yes, we need more of these emails for entertainment!! I love how vegetarians talk about all the nutrients can be had from other things.. yada yada.. I know a couples girls who's doctors made them eat meat when they were sick to get better.

humans are carnavores, accept it.


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

> Hi I am a thirteen year old male, I am also vegiterian


It's funny I thought for sure he like meat
Any thirteen year old that a veg and thinks like that has to be f up


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

kids probably queer as a football bat. lol. damn tree huggers!
:sniper:


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

i agree " Damn Tree huggers"
get a life kid

but also that is kinda funny


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

the only thing tree huggers are gettin is laughed at. if you wanna good laugh just listen to a tree hugger. :toofunny:

:sniper:


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Found this while looking up Vegans thought it fits .
http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/metro/ ... vegan.html

Check it out mkes you think are they all nuts .

Irish :eyeroll:


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, I don't even know what to say to that post. It's obviously a 13 year old, you can tell by the grammar and abbreviations learned from a couple years of text messaging. He sounds like a hot head that needs a wake up call. Jeesh...I'm worried about kids. How can they not like hunting and fishing?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Chris,

You need to post more of these. The really good ones will be ones that the mail return address are good!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Tell him the next time he eats his toast how the grain that was grown to make the bread for that toast came from farmland that destroyed many animals homes and feeding areas.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'd like to meet his parents and let them know my 10 year old meat eater would kick their 12 year old tree huggers a$$ :beer:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

cut'em


> I'd like to meet his parents and let them know my 10 year old meat eater would kick their 12 year old tree huggers a$$


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

He thinks WE stand on street corners and snipe at the animals that we hunt?!?!?!!?!?! :eyeroll:

Learn what hunting actually is and MAYBE he might change his mind.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

I made a girl on flight to Cal. sick as she was a vegiterian an started this same conversation. I thing they all here the same thing.. All because I was eating a steak.. I told here if it was'nt for the cow's **** she wouldn't be eating the vege's she was..

No way a 13yr old wrote taht.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow.

That kid is not normal.

This is one of the many reasons I have a Concealed Pistol Permit.

Phycos like this, one has to be ready at a moments notice.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Too many carrots and peas can really screw up a persons thinking :eyeroll: ; 
meat and fish in a persons diet makes people much more rational thinkers. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

It's the Omega-3s! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You know he/she/it is reading all of these replies. Nice try buckwheat! :roll:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> :lol: 13 years old and he's already walkin the bunny huggin trail, that really is too bad. He's on course to lead a very frustrating life.


where is this bunny trail.. i say we go make it the blody trail and get us some rabbits... could use some nice rabit stew.. 

what a wimp... gotta be from his parents. oh go to www.break.com and look at the people on there for the animal rights..


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> deep-fried ,pre-spawn smallies!!


 uke:


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

I am continuosly amazed by the tortured logic that people like this kid must go through in order to justify in their warped little minds the shooting of people and leaving them to be eaten by the rats and flies - all in the name of not killing an animal.

These people scare me because anyone that can justify that to themselves is capable of doing and justifying anything.


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

Do ya think that kid is maybe being raised by a single mom?
I'm thinking that as messed up as he sounds he's probably the normal one compared to what's at home.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Alamosa said:


> Do ya think that kid is maybe being raised by a single mom?


I know your intentions, but that could very easily be taken out of context for a lot of people. In all fairness, some of the single moms are some of the best; hard-working moms out there. I know a few of them myself. :wink:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i was raised by a single mom, and i can tell you this, if he is being raised by a single mom, she is nothing like my mom. she would have beat my *** for saying something ignorant like that. my whole family has always been appreciative of the cheap protein, and entertainment that the outdoors provides, and anyone who is to wealthy to partake in my favorite source of nourishment can take there tofu and shove it up there self rightious ***.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

uke: http://petakillsanimals.com/index.cfm :withstupid: :sniper:


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Well the email addres is good im talking to him now and were haveing a great conversation about what we have done in are life, that somehow came out of hunting, but hes the 2nd best ski racer in North America. So don't mess with him.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:shake: :roll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

He also told me that it was illegal to hunt Canada geese, that all of us on this site throws the ducks and geese in the garbage and like to use the word "kunt"


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok enough, I'm getting dumber now.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

*Vegan couple sentenced to life over baby's death
Malnourished baby was fed soy milk and apple juice, weighed 3 1/2 pounds*

ATLANTA - A vegan couple were sentenced Wednesday to life in prison for the death of their malnourished 6-week-old baby boy, who was fed a diet largely consisting of soy milk and apple juice.

Superior Court Judge L.A. McConnell imposed the mandatory sentences on Jade Sanders, 27, and Lamont Thomas, 31. Their son, Crown Shakur, weighed just 3 1/2 pounds when he died of starvation on April 25, 2004.

The couple were found guilty May 2 of malice murder, felony murder, involuntary manslaughter and cruelty to children. A jury deliberated about seven hours before returning the guilty verdicts.
Story continues below ↓advertisement

Defense lawyers said the first-time parents did the best they could while adhering to the lifestyle of vegans, who typically use no animal products. They said Sanders and Thomas did not realize the baby, who was born at home, was in danger until minutes before he died.

But prosecutors said the couple intentionally neglected their child and refused to take him to the doctor even as the baby's body wasted away.

"No matter how many times they want to say, 'We're vegans, we're vegetarians,' that's not the issue in this case," said prosecutor Chuck Boring. "The child died because he was not fed. Period."

Click for related content
Live vote: Do parents deserve life in prison?

Although the life sentences were automatic, Sanders and Thomas begged for leniency before sentencing. Sanders urged the judge to look past his "perception" of the couple.

"I loved my son - and I did not starve him," she said.

When the judge told the defendants they could ask for a new trial, Thomas hung his head low.

"I'm dying every day in there," he said, "and that could take three years."


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Teens and drunken old men are notorious for trolling. oke: 
I hope this kid practices catch and release.
On 2nd thought, if he was trolling he probably would have started a thread.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

So let me get this straight. Vegans consider breast milk to be an animal product???!!! What is wrong with these people? Something a woman's body naturally creates? Strap them in the electric chair!


----------

